# prophylactic mastectomy



## efuhrmann (Jul 2, 2012)

If patient has cancer left breast and has bilateral mastectomy performed(prophylactic on right), isn't there a law or policy that insurance has to pay for both?


----------



## SallieF (Jul 6, 2012)

at this point i do not believe there is a law or policy at this time (after researching, perhaps someone else has run across this) it seems to depend on patient policy, some insurances require a pre authorization and i found many other's don't require this when the patient is going in for a mastectomy for breast cancer other breast. i use V50.41 as primary diagnosis and then the breast cancer diagnosis as secondary. so far no claims have been denied. hope this helped some if any.


----------

